# Dithering - H E L P



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Just wondered what you thoughts were etc. Im 43, met DP late in life. No children between us. Im on Barts list for some time in March.

My dilemma meanwhile….i realise no-one can tell me what I should do.  We are in a tight financial situation (although fairly short term now) and as you can see I do not have time to waste.  I am considering ivf with either Create or Argc ….prices differ wildly but because of my age not sure which I should try before Barts make suggestions in the spring…..I think it’s a balance of money, time and fear as never experienced any fertility drugs previously.  Not sure if it may be a waste of time if the mild ivf didn’t work….then I will think….i should have tried argc. (realise I need to know my fsh levels (blood test Friday - if AF arrives)…….i think I will have less stresss with a DECISION!

Thanks for listening


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

I can only comment on ARGC as they treated me.  I felt that their customised approach was the reason my treatments were so successful.  I had two very different cycles that resulted in my pregnancies.  Had i been with any other clinic, I am absolutely positive my last cycle (the one that resulted in my twins) would have been cancelled.  I wasnt responding well to the stim drugs, and Mr T took a very proactive approach, changing drugs/dosage daily until I did respond.  I was scanned daily and given blood tests daily.  Most other clinics would have given me the standard dose of drugs, scanned me half way through and cancelled the treatment when they saw i only had a coupld of follicles.

Yes, it is very, very, very expensive.  Its difficult.  As you say, if you have mild ivf and it fails you may think that you should've tried argc....but if you do go with argc and its negative, you will think "all that money for nothing"....  I really don't know what to advise.  Its such a big decision for you.  good luck


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks encore

thats very interesting...the argc sounds so stressful but at least you feel you have more of a chance i suppose...not sure how i will decide this one


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Please forgive me for butting in, especially since I haven't had treatment at either clinic you suggest, but I think you are right to wait till you have your FSH result and think then. From what I have read some clinics are better than others with high FSH (though you may not have this) and the Lister gets better write-ups and feedback for those with high FSH whom ARGC won't treat (there are examples on poor responders thread of women with FSH over 20 having successful treatment). Also if FSH is raised it seems to be that the gentler cycles may only produce one or two eggs, but that this doesn't make them less likely to be successful - it only takes one.
Wishing you all the best - keep us posted on your results!
Elinor x


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

yes i agree.  think about the lister if your FSH is elevated. x


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to barge in on this but I am also on the same quest - have appointments set up with Lister, Create and waiting to hear back from ARGC.  

I am very tempted by what I hear about ARGC but asked them for live birth rate for my age (43, soon to be 44) but she said that they didn't have a figure for this group which means that they haven't had any.  Admittedly this was the girl answering the phone so maybe she didn't have all the facts?  Can't believe they drop from 24.7% at 40-42 to 0% at my age!  

Anyone have any more information on this?  So pleased to hear about your fantastic results at ARGC Encore.  How old are you if you don't mind me asking?

Thank you so much.


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

i'm 39 now. was 36 and 37 when i had my two pregnancies. first time fsh was around the 7.5 mark, the second time it was 9 point something. can't remember exactly.

carmella who is a member of this site had 3 embies put back when she was 40 and had twins as a result. she was at argc.

this link should show you the latest published results for age for argc.

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/Clinic.aspx?cliniccode=0157&tab=Rates&menu=

i don't think the overall number of patients that they treated in your age group is statistically enough of a sample to report a % success rate. but as you can see out of 26 fresh cycles 2 women has a live birth as a result.

Here is the lister's results.

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/Clinic.aspx?cliniccode=0006&tab=Rates&menu=

As you can see they treat loads more women in your age group. probably because the argc don't like to cycle women with a fsh over 10. they won't turn you away, but they will try and get your fsh down. which only adds to the cost and there is no guarantee. you could be waiting for months for it to come down.

Someone will correct me if i'm wrong, but i think it's perfectly normal for a woman to have double digit fsh when they are over 40.


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for replying so quickly with all the information Encore.

I need to digest all the figures.  My FSH in March this year was good at 4.4 and I had an Antral Follicle Count scan in September which was average/normal (good for my age) but even so, there's no denying the age of my eggs which is obvously why I'm struggling to conceive.  However I had my DD at 40 (nearly 41) so I have to believe there is life in the old eggs yet!

By the look of it the Lister may offer more chances than ARGC but probably need to speak to both to make sure I'm making the right decision.

If you or anyone else knows of anywhere else with better odds please let me know!

Thanks again and all the best to you and your family.


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks folks ...your everso helpful


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

good luck girls.  xx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there!

You lot are so well informed!!!
I have no idea what you are talking about what is the significance of FSH?
I am 43, got 3 kids naturally earlier on in life, but now have blocked fallopians, have had 2 cycles of IVF both BFN  very disappointing- I have no idea what I was given or what any of my levels or stuff where- I just did what I was asked, and I did ask lots of questions.
I have to say the live birth rate at ANY clininc in the UK over the age of 43 is so low if you look you'll just get depressed, its not encouraging at all 
I have a great response to IVF get loads of follies, great fertilisation rate, but BFN....the cost have forced me to seek DE treatment abroad.....
I have grieved lots for the loss of my own fertility....  but I have to be practical, and we just cant keep affording trying with my eggs...if I was 4 years younnger I would continue to try with my own egss....but I just dont think I can..... 
hope you know what decision to make, I found IVF pretty straight forward, egg collection was a bit uncomfortable, but it was all ok

Karen x


----------

